# sony rdr-vx530 dvd/vcr



## kernest (May 28, 2009)

Sony dvd/vcr hooked up to sony tv. the dvd recorder "progressive format" option is stuck on. Cannot get back to setup menu. Video screen is black; no pic but have sound. Everything was ok for viewing and recording til I programmed the "progressive format" button in the setup menu.


----------

